# Hello



## RebeccaS (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello

I have kept pet mice for a few years but recently have acquired two tan does and arranged to collect a tan buck in September with the possibility of breeding for showing so I have joined your forum for a bit of advice! I am currently looking to buy a Maxey cage for showing in the future.

Rebecca


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Rebecca! Good to have you 

Have you join the National Mouse Club, or are you thinking of visiting a show at any point? We look forward to you showing your mice!


----------



## RebeccaS (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello,

I have actually just sent an email to the NMC Secretary to enquire about joining! I visited the Bingley Show on Saturday 22nd July and this is where I acquired the two tan does from a breeder who was showing there, I have also arranged to collect a tan buck from the same breeder at the NMC show in Manchester on the 2nd of September. I am thinking of showing these two does at the Halifax Agricultural Show next month but just need to get my hands on a couple of Maxey boxes if I would like to get there!

Rebecca


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't make it to Bingley but I am judging at Halifax, so come and say hi if you come, and I should also be at the Annual on Sept 2nd


----------



## RebeccaS (Jul 24, 2017)

It was a good show, and there were some very stunning mice there. I will definitely be at the Halifax show as I have arranged to collect a few Maxeys at the event, I will come and say hello if you aren't too busy! 

I have signed up today to become a member of the NMC and I am really looking forward to the annual in September so I can pick up my first buck and hopefully get started.

Rebecca


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

